

Nabto’s nabs $1 million in funding for tiny web servers - vdondeti
http://venturebeat.com/2010/12/08/nabto-internet-of-things-funding/

======
asmithmd1
This is neat stuff but they have one big problem. To handle the home firewall
traversal problem they developed their own protocol which requires a browser
plugin. The way you navigate to their tiny servers is thru links like this:

nabto://test.nabto.net

If you browse to a Nabto device with <http://> instead it displays a page to
download the plugin but with most browsers now ditching the protocol prefix I
think this is going to be a VERY hard sell.

~~~
metageek
Yeah, they'd be better off having the base station transparently forward the
HTTP requests (not the same as a proxy; a browser has to know it's talking to
a proxy).

